# Color de fondo de resistencias



## javusko (Ene 2, 2008)

Buenas!

Mi cuestión es la que sigue:

De qué depende el color de fondo de las resistencias? Tiene algún significado?
Porque la mayoría que he visto tienen el fondo marroncillo, pero también las hay con fondo celeste, gris...etc

Gracias.

Un saludo y buen 2008!


----------



## El nombre (Ene 2, 2008)

marron 5% 
celeste 1% de tolerancias. 

Mas bien es el material que las forma:carbon y metal respectivamente.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 2, 2008)

hasta donde se, no hay nada estandarizado, depende del fabricante y quiza del maerial de la resistencia.

Las color cafe claro generalmente son de carbon , las azulceleste son de pelicula de metal , etc.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 2, 2008)

Joer que sincronizacion mabauti


----------



## javusko (Ene 2, 2008)

Pero la tolerancia no la marca la cuarta banda?


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 2, 2008)

De todas las resistencias que he visto, las color café de forma cilíndrica tienen 3 bandas (son bastante viejas), las marron claro tienen 4 bandas y las celeste o azul claro tienen 5 bandas. Quiza esa sea la relación.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 2, 2008)

Las granatosas eran fabricadas antiguamente por phier que evidentemente cerro.
Eran de muy buena calidad, aguantaban mas del doble de lo que les tocaba.

Las blancas fueron made china, con estas aguantan justo la potencia que fueron diseñadas.



Las azulitas suelen ser de precicion y de pelicula metalica


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 30, 2011)

tengo unas fondo celeste     naranja naranja negro oro marron seria 33 ohms 1% ?????


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 30, 2011)

las he visto de muchos cololes marron claro como la mayoria, marron obscuro, color oxido, verde obscuro, azul celeste, azul obscuro y siempre su valor depende de las franjas la cuarta regularmente representa la tolerancia 5% dorado 10% plata 20% si no hay cuerta franja, en caso de las de precicion es la quinta franja esas no recuerdo sus valores de momento, el color de fondo hasta donde se depende del fabricante


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 30, 2011)

Helminto G. gracias pero me desoriento el dorado en la 4º y el marron en la 5º si ves aqui http://www.reparado.com/2009/02/ siempre la ultima linea de la derecha es la tolerancia solo en las de 6 lineas que es la tolerancia respecto de la temperatura


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 30, 2011)

pues nunca habia visto de 6, solo de 5 maximo, las de 4 bandas la cuarta es tolerancia las de 5 la quinta, mas no se....


----------

